# Bringing a Bitch into Season ?



## Kidders (Jul 12, 2010)

My Patterdale Bitch is now 4 and half years, she previously had a litter of 6 with no problems at all. We would like her to have one more litter, then have her spayed, the problem is her 'seasons' are very irregular, she has'nt had one now for 8 months, is it possible to 'induce' a season, or does mother nature dictate ?


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

mother nature dictates leave well alone.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

It is possible but often has the adverse effect by causing infertility. Personally any bitch with irregular cycles shouldn't be bred from as it there is substantial evidence that the irregular cycles are hereditary and are often due to a hormonal problem. You were very lucky to get puppies out of her the first time. I personally wouldn't try again.


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

I wouldn't attempt anything that messes around with her natural cycle. I don't know of anything that would work and if there was anything it would come with a whole hatful of side effects and potential health hazards. Nature knows best


----------



## Kidders (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys/gals, I WILL leave well alone, perhaps nature is telling me something in any case.
Thanks again.
Kidders


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Casting aside the fact that you want another litter why on earth would anyone NEED to induce a season! you would just wait until the time is right surely! Some bitches have 9 month cycles, have you keep dates?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

our standard schnuazers both have 9 month cycles and our mini has 6 month cycles

letting nature take its course has to be the way to go


----------



## Kidders (Jul 12, 2010)

_Casting aside the fact that you want another litter why on earth would anyone NEED to induce a season! you would just wait until the time is right surely! Some bitches have 9 month cycles, have you keep dates?_
Reply With Quote

I never mentioned the word 'NEED' to induce her season, I only asked because until now her season's have been on 6 month cycles (I do keep a record).
With a stud dog lined up, holidays and work etc, it would have been more convenient if she had been 'ready' at the time we expected, it certainly is'nt a problem, I was merely asking the question, that is what a forum is for surely.

Regards


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

Kidders said:


> _Casting aside the fact that you want another litter why on earth would anyone NEED to induce a season! you would just wait until the time is right surely! Some bitches have 9 month cycles, have you keep dates?_
> Reply With Quote
> 
> I never mentioned the word 'NEED' to induce her season, I only asked because until now her season's have been on 6 month cycles (I do keep a record).
> ...


Opps! I just read that back and it did come over as stroppy didn't it! all I can say is sorry! (T'is my wonderful way with words)
Yes is an inconvenience, but seriously, just let nature take its course - which I guess you are doing! 
DT


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

8 months between seasons is nothing. One of my bitches was 2 years oldin april and has only ever had 1 season last july. If she was going to come into season any time soon my boys would show an interest in her but they are not interested. All my other bitches have been in season Freyja twice since Amber had her season.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Kidders said:


> I only asked because until now her season's have been on 6 month cycles (I do keep a record).


You did say in your original post that her seasons were irregular, but seemingly, normally they aren't?

Multiple bitch households can sometimes get all the girls to synchronise - one of my girls used to have a 9 to 12 month cycle, now she has synch'd with the other girls at around every 5.5 to 6 months - which is a real pain as she won't be bred from 

Unfortunately, we all have to put up with this, and sometimes change our plans as a result (as I've had to do as one of my girls came in early - and on this occasion, I also own the stud dog ).

At 4.5, if she's already had one litter without any problems, and is fit and healthy, then a few months isn't going to make much difference


----------



## Kidders (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks for those who responded to this post, my original (some say selfish) post was trying to 'plan' my bitch's mating around my own social life, including a hard earned holiday !
And as I predicted she was 'ready' for mating while we were away in Turkey.
Thanks to my daughter and the stud dogs owner, a successful (fingers crossed) solitary mating took place on 3rd Aug.
Therefore my bitch was only a matter of 2 weeks late, which of course is quite natural.
I have learned, thanks to this forum, that NO you can't influence a Bitch's season, and that patience is a virtue !


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck I hope it all goes ok for you and your bitch:thumbup:


----------

